# Question regarding when to get an urn



## Vara (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi all
Odin is over 12 years old now, but still doing great, but I am still afraid that maybe something can come out of the blue as it often happens with pets (too often), and I know already now that I will be utterly destroyed at that point, who knows for how long, but this brings me to an important point, when is the time to start thinking about getting an urn and what size of an urn for a German Shepherd Male at 84 lbs.
My logic dictates me, to get one before. First of all I live rather remote and I probably won't be functioning normally once the time comes, and having no family anyway, I need to be smart here and think ahead (won't have anyone doing things for me once the time comes).
Any ideas or suggestions? Is it normal to get an urn before? And the size, what do you recommend is best under this circumstance?

Thank you all very much in advance, this means a lot to me.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

I have never bought an urn in advance. It was always part of the cremation service package. You might want to enquire if they will even use your own urn.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Every vet I know of allows you to discuss details of your wishes and pay for the services in advance. Sadly, they deal with this almost daily in some clinics and well understand the devastation and grief. Many vets promote planning ahead and some clinics recommend it.
There are animal cremation services and most include an urn in the cremation package.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have a GSD cookie jar. I forget who makes it - Montana somebody, Holds about two dog's ashes. Some others are in a more stylized GSD cookie jar. I got these after the cremation and moved the bags of ashes into them. (ashes still in the plastic). One dog's are still in the "velvet" bag that the service insisted on giving me. The others came in wood boxes (nicely finished) which went to a junk store after I moved the ashes. I should set them all free one of these days.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Jake was returned in a very nice little wooden box. Something comforting about walking through the room where he is.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

After my vet euthanized my rabbit, she gave me options for the cremation. I got a paw print, a pretty little wooden box, and a name plate. After our horse was euthanized, my daughter had her cremated. The crematorium picked her up and went over options with us. Our horse is in a mahogany cube box. It weighs 50 pounds with her in it. It also has a plate with her name and dates.

Basically, I'm saying that I would wait. Vets and/or cremation services do this all the time. They are compassionate and helpful. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Vara (Aug 11, 2019)

Thank you all very much in advance and bless you and your pets.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You don't need a huge urn since you don't get the "whole" dog (or person) back?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What you get back depends on whether you have a shared cremation or a solo cremation. In a solo you would get back all of the ashes from your animal. With the joint cremation, they say they know where each animal is placed (assuming dogs/cat size animals) and return that stack of ashes to the respective families. The cremains are considerably smaller than the body was. So - you likely get all the cremains of your pet back -- but it is something like 1/4 or 1/8 in volume to the body.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep! We got our entire horse back. It's what my daughter wanted. Makes a nice side table. LOL!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Agreeing with what was said you get to choose urns but often one comes with the private cremation package which you may like best. I would wait. Most likely any large dog urn would fit. You get the entire pet which the pulverized bones pretty much make up the majority of the ashes. The ashes come in zip lock airtight baggy where you can easily transport the ashes into another urn if chosen. I had my bird privately cremated and horse. I feel comfort as well that they are close by even if only in body. I know they visit in different ways. There are beautiful jewelry and art pieces that can also be made using some of the ashes. It is just something the helps the healing process. Best to focus on the present moment but good you have a plan that helps it really does.








Unique Cremation Jewelry and Cremation Glass Art


Cremation Jewelry and Cremation Glass Art for the cremation ashes of people and pets. Each Spirit Piece is made just for you with love and respect. Keep them close and near to the heart.




www.spiritpieces.com


----------

